# Phosloc



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Does anyone have any history with using phosloc in your pond. It’s pricey.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have never used it. It’s expensive stuff. What is the exact problem that you are trying to remedy with it?


----------

